

The SOPA secret: why aren't major Internet companies doing more? - glimcat

Top personnel at companies like Google and Facebook have made statements against SOPA. Wikipedia is considering a site blackout in protest.<p>Why aren't they getting the word out to the public? Change the Google logo and put it at the top of search results. Sticky it on Facebook walls. Change Wikipedia's donation ad to inform people about SOPA.<p>These sites have huge audiences which cut across demographics. Why aren't they using them?
======
mgmuscari
Google doesn't have a monopoly on search technology, they just have market
saturation. They are free to post what they will on their landing page. This
is a critical issue, and the congressional committee involved has decided to
reconvene on December 21st to make a decision. The major news media companies
are blacking out this issue, because their lobbying has led to the creation of
this bill, and they know it would not garner any public support if people knew
about and understood it. It is the responsibility of the companies that
compose the backbone of the Internet to inform the public about the danger of
this kind of legislation.

------
Zomgitsduke
For SOPA, Google should remove ALL search engine listings of copyright
material(even websites created by the owners of the copyrighted material) just
as ISPs would be expected to block entire site roots because it's easier. That
way, there would be no copyright material accessible online. See how many
media companies support SOPA under this new policy.

~~~
xer0
My understanding is that everything is copyright automatically, unless given
to the public domain. Your post here, for example, is copyright by you.

------
glimcat
Also, here's a guy who's looking for collaborators to help fight this by
making Facebook apps:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/SOPA/comments/ng84h/have_you_or_anyo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/SOPA/comments/ng84h/have_you_or_anyone_you_know_developed_for/)

------
mrkmcknz
If SOPA does go through and it probably will, no one wants to start off in the
bad books.

------
mooism2
In Google's case, could it be considered abusing their monopoly?

